# Sticky  Great diagnostic and tweaker site



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

http://auditttuning.org/audi-tt-to-follow/ttweakers-guide/#TROUBLESHOOTING


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> http://auditttuning.org/audi-tt-to-follow/ttweakers-guide/#TROUBLESHOOTING


I have the PDF stored forever. Moderators should force this to be read by every newby (at least 10 times IMO) before being allowed to post in the forum. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't have the time. But I'll look through it later :beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I saw the link, very nice addition to the FAQ, I haven't seen that page before :thumbup:

I have info from PLAYED and I am almost done with teaching and grad school for the summer, so I think once August rolls around I will get to knocking out a revised FAQ. I think it is time, although its been given minor updates the bulk of it is from the original post almost _8 years ago_ (holy **** I've been here a long time). Time to account for the better knowledge base and wider/different used market, and I'd love to get second post space right under my initial post for links, diagrams, etc. Can you make it happen Mr. Moderator?


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*many thanks...EXTREME INFO*

Very very helpful....I'm going to sacrifice a printer cartridge to this site. Goes into my huge book of TT EFFLUVIA!:thumbup::thumbup::wave:


----------



## iBorg (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow......I've got some reading to do. I'm a decent shade tree mechanic but find the Audi a challenge. It works like all other automobiles with a different spin on things. For example I'm used to Chrysler turbo systems. My TT has a turbo but the way it handles excess boost is totally different than the Chryslers that I know.


Hopefully this will help me learn to speak Audi.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor (EGTS)*

I recently learned that a faulty EGTS can also cause an overly rich condition. You will also get the DTC 17861 (P1453):
_
Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 1 (G235)
P1453 - 35-00 - Open or Short to Plus

_​This is an expensive part new and not so cheap used. The part number is 06A919529B (or some derivative). The sensor screws directly into the turbo housing on the 225's K04. I'm not sure it's used on the 180's K03.

It is accessible from the top once your remove the turbo charge pipe and even the strut reinforcement cross-member. I uses a 17mm spanner wrench. The controller/processor snakes around the driver side of the engine and mounts to the underside of the intake manifold. It can be a pain to remove the wire, etc., but certainly doable.


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*thanks*

retired with lots of time with winter coming, put another shovel of coal on the stove + i will enjoy. as noted reading multiple times lets things sink in!!!!


----------



## bbairos (Jun 8, 2019)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I have the PDF stored forever. Moderators should force this to be read by every newby (at least 10 times IMO) before being allowed to post in the forum. :laugh:


I am having a hard time finding the pdf version .. do you have a way of sending it to me?


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

older but lots of great info + surely would like my cluster + the always full fuel + always hot temp gauges! kinda skittish to mail something that could render your beloved MK I TT roadster undrivable so i just keet the gas topped up + ignore the other issues but i would drive a 100 miles or so from my Pa location to get a quality repair at a fair price!!! i have done several upgrades including a complete timing belt kit BUT electronics are OUT of my league!!


----------

